# EVOC/CEVO course in SC



## bstogner (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get an EVOC or CEVO course in South Carolina?


----------



## TheGodfather (May 6, 2012)

bstogner said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an EVOC or CEVO course in South Carolina?



Whereabouts do you live in SC?


----------



## bstogner (May 6, 2012)

I live in Columbia but, I am willing to drive almost anywhere for it.


----------



## TheGodfather (May 6, 2012)

bstogner said:


> I live in Columbia but, I am willing to drive almost anywhere for it.




I may know of a SC EVDT course if that interests you... I'll have to check around to be sure though


----------



## bstogner (May 7, 2012)

I appreciate it but, I don't have a commercial drivers license which I think is required.  If it is not required though, I would definitely like to take it.


----------



## TheGodfather (May 7, 2012)

bstogner said:


> I appreciate it but, I don't have a commercial drivers license which I think is required.  If it is not required though, I would definitely like to take it.



commercial DL is not a requirement for EVDT.. ill see what i can come up with for ya..


----------



## bstogner (May 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## bstogner (May 9, 2012)

I am just checking to see if you have heard anything yet Godfather?


----------



## TheGodfather (May 10, 2012)

bstogner said:


> I am just checking to see if you have heard anything yet Godfather?



*1210-12111 June 4 - 30 6-10 p.m. (weeknights), 8:30-5 p.m. (Sat.) Reidville FD, Spartanburg Co.*

There is the next class with the SC Fire Academy... the only thing that you would need is a letter from your chief (or superior) that states you are an acceptable candidate for this class (thus exempting you from needing a CDL)..

you can register and see all the info at

http://www.scfa.state.sc.us/

http://www.scfa.state.sc.us/PDF/FY_2012%20Curriculum%20Catalog.pdf

nobody around my area is hosting a class anytime soon, so that is gonna be your best bet.


----------



## bstogner (May 10, 2012)

Thank you again.  That will help me out a whole lot.


----------

